# Thankful for free Upgrade at HH



## AnnaS (May 5, 2015)

We arrived Monday morning.  Not only was our villa ready, but we got a free upgrade from a studio to a 1 BDR.  What a great treat.  Not something that happens too often.

Since many times now it's just hubby and I, we stay in studios but staying at HH and/or Vero - the 1 BDR is nice since I believe/think more time is spent at the resort/villa.  

We spend lot's of down time at the resort when we are in WDW but not necessarily in the room.  We are not park commandos or spend all day at the parks.  We hop around to all the resorts, spend time at DTD and the Boardwalk area.  It's a little more limited here so the extra room is greatly appreciated and welcomed.

1BDR is in great condition too.  No complaints, relaxing and weather is beautiful too!


----------



## waffles77 (May 11, 2015)

Congrats!

What a nice surprise


----------

